# "Why Marriage Matters" -- Please Share Your Heart on This.



## Shimmie (Feb 3, 2011)

Whether you are married, currently unmarried, engaged... Please share your heart on 'Why Marriage Matters'.    

What does 'Marriage mean to you'?  

What length will you go to preserve it? 

How do you 'define' marriage?  Is it emotional or contractual?  

This is not a debate, just the sharing of one's heart.  

Thanks Precious ones.  Just share your heart; someone is being blessed by your personal responses.   I'll share my heart later in the thread.


----------



## makeupgirl (Feb 3, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Whether you are married, currently unmarried, engaged... Please share your heart on 'Why Marriage Matters'.
> 
> What does 'Marriage mean to you'?
> 
> ...


 
Well, I"m not married yet but I know what I want when that day comes.  In my heart and mind, I'm already married to the man that God ordained for me to be with, even though we haven't been formally introduced yet.  

Marriage to me means what God's design is.  The marriage between Christ and his bride and that's the example that he wants all married couples to live by and making Christ not only as the head but also as the center of our lives and our marriage.

The length I would go to perserve it is believing that God's will in the marraige will outweigh anything bad that may hinder it.  My hubby and I can pray about what's troubling us, keep the communication lines open, share everything (except my makeup....well ok) with each other, doing everything possible under the will of God to save, protect, and work on the marriage when we feel like bailing out.  

I'm looking at it from the outside because I've never been married (unless you count Kindergarten marriages, then I'm just another Erica Kane) So, whether or not what I just wrote still holds true even after I'm married for real, only God knows.  

Oh and I view marriage as both emotional and contractual.  It's emotional because of the original design and it's contractual because of the vows that not only one has made to the spouse but also God himself.  

I believe in my heart and I talked about this last night with the Father that it's almost time to meet and be in the season of where marriage takes place in the next step of my life.  I believe God has been grooming me since I was first able to date and he's protected me and allowed me to learn experiences so that I can fully go to him and say "ok Father I'm going to let you do this" I trust God with my whole heart, mind, and soul as he leads and guides me into the next step.


----------



## LoveisYou (Feb 3, 2011)

"Two are better than one; because they have a good reward for their labour. For if they fall, the one will lift up his fellow: but woe to him that is alone when he falleth; for he hath not another to help him up. Again, if two lie together, then they have heat: but how can one be warm alone? And if one prevail against him, two shall withstand him; and a threefold cord is not quickly broken." Ecclesiastes 4:9-12


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow... Makeupgirl and LoveisYou; there is an annointed flow with what you have shared.   

I'll share with you why I started this thread.   

God is reinforcing the true meaning and foundation of marriage and guess what else?   

"You will have what you say....    You are prophesying over your marriage, be it present or future.   

So with that in mind... share your heart and have what you say.  Speak what marriage is and it shall be given unto you.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 3, 2011)

I know this may be bad but marriage is a great thing because you can do certain things you shouldn't do unmarried.This act brings great joy to God since he created this and the product is a lovely child.

I so desperately want to marry or at least have a long term relationship that I can cater and love.I feel my life isn't meant for my happiness but to bring happiness to others esp a man.

Marriage also provides a way to have a partner to possible to live out a ministry with one another that could positively affect other couple.


----------



## aribell (Feb 4, 2011)

I also feel the need to qualify that I am unmarried, but...

...to me marriage is the stability and strength that enables you to build something good and know you can count on it to be there--like a well built house.  There's such a difference between not knowing where your tomorrow is, or who will be in your life, which relationships will stay, which will fade--and knowing that "so long as you both shall live," this other person will be there.

Marriage is giving and receiving grace, living Christ's love.  It is the joy of delighting in and being delighted in.  It is a warm place where things can grow, like children, love, and dreams.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 4, 2011)

GoddessMaker said:


> I know this may be bad but marriage is a great thing because you can do certain things you shouldn't do unmarried.This act brings great joy to God since he created this and the product is a lovely child.
> 
> I so desperately want to marry or at least have a long term relationship that I can cater and love.I feel my life isn't meant for my happiness but to bring happiness to others esp a man.
> 
> Marriage also provides a way to have a partner to possible to live out a ministry with one another that could positively affect other couple.



I was looking at your siggy and this is what the Lord says about you...

"The most fit element for marriage is the love in one's heart and the willingness to 'give'.  

Of this, you are well endowed.  :Rose:   You are ready. 

In God's own words... Genesis 2:21-25

_21 And the LORD God caused a deep sleep to fall upon Adam, and he slept: and he took one of his ribs, and closed up the flesh instead thereof; 

 22 And the rib, which the LORD God had taken from man, made he a woman, and brought her unto the man. 

 23 And Adam said, This is now bone of my bones, and flesh of my flesh: she shall be called Woman, because she was taken out of Man. 

 24 Therefore shall a man leave his father and his mother, and shall cleave unto his wife: and they shall be one flesh. 

 25 *And they were both naked, the man and his wife, and were not ashamed*._

As for your husband... 

"He will find no fault in you.."  Not ever. :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 4, 2011)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I also feel the need to qualify that I am unmarried, but...
> 
> ...to me marriage is the stability and strength that enables you to build something good and know you can count on it to be there--like a well built house.  There's such a difference between not knowing where your tomorrow is, or who will be in your life, which relationships will stay, which will fade--and knowing that "so long as you both shall live," this other person will be there.
> 
> Marriage is giving and receiving grace, living Christ's love.  It is the joy of delighting in and being delighted in.  It is a warm place where things can grow, like children, love, and dreams.



This is beautiful...  Thank you Nicola.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 4, 2011)

As Christians, we are making a 'statement' . . .

It's time to take 'Marriage' back.


----------



## mrselle (Feb 4, 2011)

What does 'Marriage mean to you'? 

Everything I know about marriage I learned from my mom and dad.  When I was growing up I saw the good and the bad parts of marriage.  I saw how it could make you glow and how it could cause a pain deeper than anyone could ever know.  But, I still wanted it.  Marriage means having a person who is in your corner no matter what.  Marriage to me is coming home to a house that is full of life and love.  Marriage to me is going to bed at the end of a long, hard day looking over at your spouse and knowing that even if the next day isn’t better it’s ok because better days will come.  Marriage to me is loving a person so much that you would rather have 100 miserable days with that person than 100 happy days with someone else.  Marriage to me is knowing with your whole heart that you are with the person God intended for you to be with and there is no one else.  Marriage to me means sacrifice and humility.

What length will you go to preserve it? 

Whatever God would have me to do to preserve my marriage is what I will do.  I have been married for nearly 10 years and to preserve my marriage I have had to be humble.  I have had to keep my mouth shut when I knew I was right and he was wrong.  To preserve my marriage I have had to smile in the faces of people who despise what I stand for (I don’t say they despise me because I don’t think it is really me that they don’t like).  I hesitate to be so candid on this forum, but I feel like this may help someone.  I have tears in my eyes as I type this.  Years ago I began to wonder if I had made a mistake.  My husband wasn’t cheating on me or abusing me in any way, shape or form, but there were other things going on.  I felt like I was being taken advantage of.  I felt like he was putting himself first and me last.  I remember driving to work one morning with tears streaming down my face because I was so hurt.  God spoke to a couple days later and told me that I did not make a mistake.  He told me that He had ordained my marriage before my husband and I were even born.  He then gave me instructions on what I needed to do.  I needed to be humble.  I needed to keep my mouth shut even when I knew my husband was wrong.  My prayer partner even had a vision of me putting my hand over my mouth.  LOL.  God told me that things would not always be that way and several months ago I thought to myself, “My have things changed over the years.”  My marriage has never been a bad marriage, but we have had our ups and downs just like anyone else and we have had some growing to do over the years.  Lately, there have been issues coming up from other family members.  They try to cause problems.  Again, I wondered if I had made a mistake.  Why would God join me with someone whose family seems to dislike me so much?  I was sitting in church two Sundays ago and during the sermon the pastor said, “You did not make a mistake.”  To preserve my marriage I have had to sacrifice.  I forgive even when I don’t feel like it.  I let go of hurtful comments and actions and I accept apologies when the pain is still very fresh.  To preserve my marriage I've had to have faith.  Faith to believe that past offenses will not be repeated.  Faith to believe God when He tells me I did not make a mistake.

How do you 'define' marriage? Is it emotional or contractual? 

It’s both.  It’s a contract.  God came up with the contract.  My husband and I signed it and He was the witness.  It can be emotional, but I don’t allow my marriage to ride on the waves of emotions.  Emotions can be unstable, but we need them.  Emotionally, I love my husband.  Like, I _really, really _love this man.  He still makes my heart smile.  But some days…  Those are the days when I remember the contract he and I signed as God as our witness.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 4, 2011)

mrselle said:


> What does 'Marriage mean to you'?
> 
> Everything I know about marriage I learned from my mom and dad.  When I was growing up I saw the good and the bad parts of marriage.  I saw how it could make you glow and how it could cause a pain deeper than anyone could ever know.  But, I still wanted it.  Marriage means having a person who is in your corner no matter what.  Marriage to me is coming home to a house that is full of life and love.  Marriage to me is going to bed at the end of a long, hard day looking over at your spouse and knowing that even if the next day isn’t better it’s ok because better days will come.  Marriage to me is loving a person so much that you would rather have 100 miserable days with that person than 100 happy days with someone else.  Marriage to me is knowing with your whole heart that you are with the person God intended for you to be with and there is no one else.  Marriage to me means sacrifice and humility.
> 
> ...



This is beautiful and all flowing the heart of a woman who loves God and her husband and her marriage.  

For you and hubbie...


----------



## paradise79 (Feb 4, 2011)

you,   thanks for that useful and powerful post.
If the "thanks" button was on my keyboard, it would have been broken by now because as I was reading your post, I pressed it soooo hard.......



mrselle said:


> What does 'Marriage mean to you'?
> 
> Everything I know about marriage I learned from my mom and dad. When I was growing up I saw the good and the bad parts of marriage. I saw how it could make you glow and how it could cause a pain deeper than anyone could ever know. But, I still wanted it. Marriage means having a person who is in your corner no matter what. Marriage to me is coming home to a house that is full of life and love. Marriage to me is going to bed at the end of a long, hard day looking over at your spouse and knowing that even if the next day isn’t better it’s ok because better days will come. Marriage to me is loving a person so much that you would rather have 100 miserable days with that person than 100 happy days with someone else. Marriage to me is knowing with your whole heart that you are with the person God intended for you to be with and there is no one else. Marriage to me means sacrifice and humility.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guitarhero (Feb 4, 2011)

To me, marriage is remembrance of the Garden of Eden and the whole union that G-d created with Adam and Eve.  It is that eternal embrace beginning on earth and that microcosm of a heavenly family.  The openness to children is an essential part of that union between man and woman and points to the Son of Man and His Bride, His Church.  They have many children in that family.  And as the family unit is a shelter in this world, meant to guard and protect  from the coldness of the outer world, so too, is the heavenly family, except that it will be eternal.


----------



## phynestone (Feb 5, 2011)

Marriage is the ultimate covenant between a person and God. You are including yourself, the 'one' God has chosen for and God himself to create a long-lasting union to strengthen God's kingdom. In order for it to remain strong, God must be the center of the relationship. He is the only one that can see and understand everything and I think it more people actually took the time to include Him in their marriages and looked to Him prior to getting married, we would see a lot less divorces.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 5, 2011)

What does 'Marriage mean to you'? That I am my husbands missing rib/helper/helpmate. 

What length will you go to preserve it? To no longer shack up with my man. If certain goals are not met for marriage. I have to move on. IMHO marriage is sacred.

How do you 'define' marriage? Is it emotional or contractual? For me it is emotional marriage has it ups and downs and it can be a roller coaster at times.


----------



## disgtgyal (Feb 5, 2011)

What does marriage mean to me? I'm going to attempt to explain this without being longwinded lol. Marriage is a sacred union, an institution created by God where two souls have the privilege of becoming one, it is between a man and a woman, it is emotional and contractual.  I'm not married as yet but I'm with the man God chose for me, when I think about the billions of ppl on this earth and how God through His awesomeness orchestrated life so that the two of us would cross paths, it blows my mind. I met my ordained mate in high school and we dated for awhile then broke up, we went to different colleges but remained friends (we both still loved each other very much) and to make a long story short 2 yrs later we were dating again by divine intervention and have been together since. As a couple we have learned and grew so much that I cannot put it into words. God is truly preparing me to be the wife He has called me to be and because I literally had no examples of a biblical marriage growing up I'm learning all of this through Him, He is teaching me everything. My future husband was much more fortunate than i because he comes from a very strong christian home, where his parents embodied all that the bible says a marriage, husband, father, wife and mother should be, and he absorbed it all. My husband- to- be is the only man I've ever been in a relationship with and the only man I've loved, and I'm also his only relationship and love. 

What would I do to preserve it?
Whatever God has me to do. We have endured a lot of trials and survived virtually everyone from friends to family trying to break us up and neither them nor any demon or devil in hell can destroy what God has ordained. The bond that's between us is indescribable, the support that we get from each other is remarkable, we are looking forward to and waiting for God to say now is the  time for you to become one. 

As you guys can see marriage is important to me and I want God to be pleased with me as a wife and I'm grateful He's molding me from now.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 5, 2011)

phynestone said:


> Marriage is the ultimate covenant between a person and God. You are including yourself, the 'one' God has chosen for and God himself to create a long-lasting union to strengthen God's kingdom. In order for it to remain strong,
> 
> *God must be the center of the relationship. He is the only one that can see and understand everything and I think it more people actually took the time to include Him in their marriages and looked to Him prior to getting married, we would see a lot less divorces.*



phynestone,   For your entire response....    It's beautiful, just like you.   And I wish you the most beautiful marriage..


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 5, 2011)

Highly Favored8 said:


> What does 'Marriage mean to you'? *That I am my husbands missing rib/helper/helpmate. *
> 
> What length will you go to preserve it? To no longer shack up with my man. If certain goals are not met for marriage. I have to move on. IMHO marriage is sacred.
> 
> How do you 'define' marriage? Is it emotional or contractual? For me it is emotional marriage has it ups and downs and it can be a roller coaster at times.



Highly Favored8... thank you for this.   I especially love the bolded.  I wish you the most beautiful marriage, ever.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 5, 2011)

disgtgyal said:


> What does marriage mean to me?
> 
> I'm going to attempt to explain this without being longwinded lol. Marriage is a sacred union, an institution created by God where two souls have the privilege of becoming one, it is between a man and a woman, it is emotional and contractual.
> 
> ...



disgtgyal This is a beautiful 'Love Story' and I love it.  I praise God for bringing you and your future husband back together and for the growth in character and in the Lord that you both share.  


My prayer for you comes from Phillipians 2..... 

that the two of you will continue to grow with the same heart, mind and spirit; that you will be 'likeminded' and always as 'One' in love and in all that pertains to life.   In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen. 

God bless you and future hubby... :Rose:


----------



## OhmyKimB (Feb 5, 2011)

-Deleted NVM...I don't want to post anything


----------



## zora (Feb 6, 2011)

mrselle said:


> What does 'Marriage mean to you'?
> 
> Everything I know about marriage I learned from my mom and dad.  When I was growing up I saw the good and the bad parts of marriage.  I saw how it could make you glow and how it could cause a pain deeper than anyone could ever know.  But, I still wanted it.  Marriage means having a person who is in your corner no matter what.  Marriage to me is coming home to a house that is full of life and love.  Marriage to me is going to bed at the end of a long, hard day looking over at your spouse and knowing that even if the next day isn’t better it’s ok because better days will come.  Marriage to me is loving a person so much that you would rather have 100 miserable days with that person than 100 happy days with someone else.  Marriage to me is knowing with your whole heart that you are with the person God intended for you to be with and there is no one else.  Marriage to me means sacrifice and humility.
> 
> ...



I really needed to hear this.  Thank you.


----------



## stephluv (Feb 7, 2011)

Single lady here!!! Would I love to be married one day....of course!!! With that said i've decided to stop looking for love especially with me searching for it in ALL the wrong places and people.....now i'm just praying and preparing myself IF it will ever be my turn....learning to let things happen instead of making things happen as i've done in the past... my father is a womanizer and my parents are still "together" so yes I come from a 2 parent household but doesnt mean I had the best experience...instead Papa is a rolling stone and I am his only daughter...6brothers: some older, one the same age (4mths younger), and the rest younger...i

 dont have much hope for me letting go but i'm tryin to let go and let God heal my pain and anger towards males....doesnt help when your mother constantly tells you "I pray for is you dont meet someone like your Father"...I used to be a daddys girl till I grew up and now i'm a Mamas Gal....cause i saw that I was turning into my fathers child and dealing with the worst cause I thought its all there was for me...putting up walls but i'm slowing breaking them down.....guess i'm asking for prayer cause I do want to be married (shh dont tell anybody) but i dont want to hold on that i dont need to settle as I see so many others do...back to the questions



What does 'Marriage mean to you'? 
Marriage is ordained by God where two people become One. One wedding, one marriage and one time...i want these to be the 5 key aspects of my marriage...with God as #1 then prayer, communication, respect and love......for without respect there is no love in my eyes. 

What length will you go to preserve it? 
An African proverb states, "Before you get married, keep both eyes open, and after you marry, close one eye."----  Gods love is gentle and kind, patient and sacrifices. God's love also waits and is forgiving. So I will do whatever it takes to perserve my marriage....HE gave me my mate for a reason so that means God didnt give me more than I can bear right?

How do you 'define' marriage? Is it emotional or contractual? When most people think of marriage they think oh they are in love...well what is love? Love is God and it is an emotional feeling but to me it is also a contract...when Jesus died on the cross He signed the contract with his blood...what GREATER love is that? whew!!! So love is not finding the perfect person but is seeing an imperfect person perfectly....so its a contract to accept all your emotions and deal with them with Gods guidance lol Let God lead not your emotions


Emotions fluctuate; character doesnt. 
***recharged my spirit to discover passion for achieving true intimacy***


Sorry if it was long....just letting my mind talk and fingers type....had to put in some of my fav quotes to get my pt through


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 8, 2011)

OhmyKimB said:


> -Deleted NVM...I don't want to post anything



Post or no post... 

   

All for you.  :Rose:

_Be not discouraged._..


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 8, 2011)

stephluv said:


> Single lady here!!! Would I love to be married one day....of course!!! With that said i've decided to stop looking for love especially with me searching for it in ALL the wrong places and people.....now i'm just praying and preparing myself IF it will ever be my turn....learning to let things happen instead of making things happen as i've done in the past... my father is a womanizer and my parents are still "together" so yes I come from a 2 parent household but doesnt mean I had the best experience...instead Papa is a rolling stone and I am his only daughter...6brothers: some older, one the same age (4mths younger), and the rest younger...i
> 
> dont have much hope for me letting go but i'm tryin to let go and let God heal my pain and anger towards males....doesnt help when your mother constantly tells you "I pray for is you dont meet someone like your Father"...I used to be a daddys girl till I grew up and now i'm a Mamas Gal....cause i saw that I was turning into my fathers child and dealing with the worst cause I thought its all there was for me...putting up walls but i'm slowing breaking them down.....guess i'm asking for prayer cause I do want to be married (shh dont tell anybody) but i dont want to hold on that i dont need to settle as I see so many others do...back to the questions
> 
> ...



Love is never too long.... 

This is beautiful Stephluv.... thank you; I am blessed by your post. :Rose:


----------



## Renewed1 (Feb 9, 2011)

It's funny that I saw this thread. Just a few minutes ago, I was crying asking God if I was meant to be married. Because all of my close Christian girlfriends know who their husbands are. ME, no clue, haven't seen the guy or anything. So I was in tears. But this thread is beautiful. 

But marriage to me is God ordained. The scripture (summarizing) What God has put together let no man take apart. My future husband is that missing puzzle piece, that fits perfectly in my world and me in his. No one or thing can destroy it. 

Marriage shows how limitless and how challenging true love can be. Yes marriage is a contract and emotional. Contractual with your spouse and God. Emotional, because you decided to allow someone to occupy your life here on Earth.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2011)

Changed said:


> It's funny that I saw this thread. Just a few minutes ago, I was crying asking God if I was meant to be married. Because all of my close Christian girlfriends know who their husbands are. ME, no clue, haven't seen the guy or anything. So I was in tears. But this thread is beautiful.
> 
> But marriage to me is God ordained. The scripture (summarizing) What God has put together let no man take apart. My future husband is that missing puzzle piece, that fits perfectly in my world and me in his. No one or thing can destroy it.
> 
> Marriage shows how limitless and how challenging true love can be. Yes marriage is a contract and emotional. Contractual with your spouse and God. Emotional, because you decided to allow someone to occupy your life here on Earth.


_
It is *indeed *God's Will for You to be Married_ 

:blowkiss:


----------



## Lucie (Feb 9, 2011)

*What does marriage mean to you?* Marriage is the union of two becoming one. It is no longer about Lucie but about my husband and I. We are a team and that means that God comes first, than each other. Children and relatives come after us. 

*What length will you go to preserve it?* I am in the struggle of my life right now. I have let go and let God return my husband back to me. I will never give up on my marriage because God never gave up on me. No matter how destructive, selfish or just plain old stubborn I was, God has never taken His love from me. Even when I went above and beyond to prove to God that I did not need to live by His Word He never turned his back on me. How then can I turn my back on my husband? Because this separation hurts? Because it makes me feel sad? Emotions are just emotions. My love for him is a choice. Many people have told me to move on. However, ther people are not in our marriage vows. We said them to each other, not other people.

*How do you 'define' marriage*? *Is it emotional or contractual?* Marriage is a covenant relationship between God, myself and my husband. Marriage is not a contract. Contracts can be reneged. A covenant is for life.


----------



## Rae81 (Feb 9, 2011)

I love all of your comments I am single  as well and all of your post have really encouraged to me to be patient and wait on god to send my husband.

Sent from my HERO200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Pooks (Feb 10, 2011)

Verses from the song I wrote and sang for my beautiful husband on our wedding day:

_'When the music stops, and the lights go down
I want you to know, I'll still be around
Not just on sunny days, but when we can't find our way
I will whisper, we're bigger than any storm'

'Lord hear this prayer, it's from my heart
Join us together, let us never part
We'll be a testimony Lord, of your grace and your mercy
Always from now, now til our end'_

Marriage is a divinely ordered joining of a man and woman. The process that (with the help of God) allows two hearts, minds and bodies to become one.  It means putting yourself last, and your partner first, it means looking at yourself in a new light, realising the ugly parts of yourself, and melting when you realise that this person sees and knows all of them, but loves you in spite of them.  Being naked, in all the senses, it's scary, but knowing that your spouse is and will always there, and has your back - embracing that kind of vulnerability is so freeing.

I will go to whatever lengths I can to preserve my marriage.

It is much more than a contract to me, it is a covenant.  I promised God that I would love and keep myself for this man and he only til death do us part - somebody show me the loopholes in that, lol.  Infatuation, lust, etc. are emotional.  Love and marriage, are choices.  You *decide* to hang in there, it's work, but it's beautiful reaping the effort you sow into a good marriage.


----------



## Guitarhero (Feb 10, 2011)

I've got a serious political/legal situation going on right now and was just so sad about it last night.  One of the other people, my cousin, is married.  I was just thinking how lucky he is to be coupled with a like-minded partner to share in joy and pain.  It's truly good for the soul to be in a marriage.  Just being physically there consoles and uplifts.  G-d knew what He was doing when He declared that it's not good that  a man should be alone.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 10, 2011)

Pooks said:


> Verses from the song I wrote and sang for my beautiful husband on our wedding day:
> 
> _'When the music stops, and the lights go down
> I want you to know, I'll still be around
> ...



This is absolutely BEAUTIFUL ! ! !  

I can sense the presence of God in every word and I actually hear the melody of soft strings in the background.   

I hope you are able to record this. It's beyond a love song; it has the Holy Spirit of God within every frame and note.  I can 'hear' you singing with a full heart... of the love of you and God for your husband.  

God bless you both in your life and love and marriage and finances and health and success in life... forever.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 10, 2011)

Lucie said:


> *What does marriage mean to you?* Marriage is the union of two becoming one. It is no longer about Lucie but about my husband and I. We are a team and that means that God comes first, than each other. Children and relatives come after us.
> 
> *What length will you go to preserve it?* I am in the struggle of my life right now. I have let go and let God return my husband back to me. I will never give up on my marriage because God never gave up on me. No matter how destructive, selfish or just plain old stubborn I was, God has never taken His love from me. Even when I went above and beyond to prove to God that I did not need to live by His Word He never turned his back on me. How then can I turn my back on my husband? Because this separation hurts? Because it makes me feel sad? Emotions are just emotions. My love for him is a choice. Many people have told me to move on. However, ther people are not in our marriage vows. We said them to each other, not other people.
> 
> *How do you 'define' marriage*? *Is it emotional or contractual?* Marriage is a covenant relationship between God, myself and my husband. Marriage is not a contract. Contracts can be reneged. A covenant is for life.



  

For you and 'Hubby'... forever...


----------



## Laela (Feb 10, 2011)

WOW.. I  couldn't have said it better, Pooks..... All my sentiments on marriage line up with your post, esp the bolded. It's a refining process to being completely selfless .... 

Thank you for sharing this...thanks button won't suffice!






Pooks said:


> Verses from the song I wrote and sang for my beautiful husband on our wedding day:
> 
> _'When the music stops, and the lights go down
> I want you to know, I'll still be around
> ...


----------

